# Air-raid on Prague on 14th February 1945 - pictures - HELP NEEDED!!!



## Pisis (Apr 10, 2007)

I came accross very interesting color(!) photographs of an *air-raid* that was *performed on Prague on 14th of February 1945 by a group of USAAF B-17's from 602th BS of 398th BG.*

The main raid navigator is believed to be a naturalized *American Czech*. He was born and raised in Prague and in 1938 (or 1939), when the Nazis occupied Czechoslovakia, he escaped to the United States, where he joined the air force.

According to the story, he mistoke the river Moldau with Elbe river, he wasn't aware the group is over Prague, and just after he ordered to drop their load, he spotted Hradčany, the Prague castle. Originally, the group was suppossed to hit Pilsen, a city in west Czechoslovakia, where the Nazis had Messerschmit factories.

I already have the idea of making a project about this in my head for some time and now the right impulse came, I thik.* I'd like to contact the people (relatives of the crewmen), that could have some original foudation materials, like photographs, logbooks, etc... Also, I will need your kind assistance, if possible. Anybody knows where should I seek ifo for this event? PLEASE HELP!!!*

The B-17 that the believed Czechoslovakian was about to fly, was probably B-17G-90-BO w.n.43-38652, coded K8-V from 602th BS of 398th BG. Introduced into service on 4th October 1944 and lost on 25th ay 1945 on an air-raid on Pilsen. Overall record of this machine was 59 missions in 203 days. See also: http://www.398th.org/History/398th_Aircraft/Lists/398thAC_SortedBySerNo.pdf


----------



## Pisis (Apr 10, 2007)

Here are the photographs - the original serie is called: _"Lt. Bob Welty's Mission Photos for 14th February to Prague - Czechoslovakia"._


----------



## Pisis (Apr 10, 2007)

Lt. Bob Welty was the Co-Pilot for the Joe Tarr crew, 603 Squadron. The 603rd that day was the 398th High Squadron, and the Tarr crew was in A/C 43-38951 N7-B. They flew off the left wing of the lead ship of the 603rd lead element, piloted by Lt. R.O. Steele in A/C 44-8771 3O-B. Bishop, rank and position unknown from the 398th Headquarters group accompanied Lt. Steele.

The Tarr Crew for the day was:
Lt. Joe Tarr, Pilot
Lt. Bob Welty, Co-Pilot and photographer
Lt. Wally Small, Navigator
T/Sgt. Russ Currier, Engineer
T/Sgt. Arthur Jones, Radio
S/Sgt. Harold Clyne, Ball Turret
S/Sgt. Al Dougherty, Waist Gunner and Togglier
S/Sgt. Maury Newcomer, Waist Gunner
S/Sgt. Bill Fleming, Tail Gunner


----------



## Erich (Apr 10, 2007)

join the forums and then go to the bomb group you are seeking and put on a question(s), you may receive answers from veterans on that mission ?

armyairforces.com

also check out on the web to see if the bomb group has a web-site as most do - 389th bg

Pisis just looking through Roger Freeman's 8th AF bomber listing, yes Prague was scheduled to be bombed .......


----------



## Pisis (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for Your instros, E. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2007)

Very cool info and pics eitherway Pisis, thanks.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 10, 2007)

Pisis, where did you get those pics? Can you provide a link? Also, can you teach a young pup how you were able to find actual photos of a specific bomb mission on a specific day?


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 10, 2007)

Pisis said:


> I came accross very interesting color(!) photographs of an *air-raid* that was *performed on Prague on 14th of February 1945 by a group of USAAF B-17's from 602th BS of 398th BG.*
> 
> According to the story, he mistoke the river Moldau with Elbe river, he wasn't aware the group is over Prague, and just after he ordered to drop their load, he spotted Hradčany, the Prague castle.



Man, what a terrible feeling. I think I'd jump out with the bombs!


----------



## Jarda Rankl (Apr 10, 2007)

Here is link :
Lt. Bob Welty in Pittsburgh - 1945


----------



## Pisis (Apr 11, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> Man, what a terrible feeling. I think I'd jump out with the bombs!


Fortunately, they didn't hit the Prague Castle, which is a overall country dominant, but they destroyed several other wonderful buildings - the most pityful was the Emauzy Church and Vinohrady Synagogue. The areas that were hit was the Charles Square, Vinohrady and New Town quarters. I post some images of the parts of the town, that were hit.


----------



## Erich (Apr 11, 2007)

most likely a terrible mistake but there were targets in the area..........railroad crossings and important roads to be blasted. not sure of the technical production in the area.............Pisis ? Importatn airfields at least later on might have been inspected but not sure if they were on target in February. JG 7 and KG 51 flying 262's in the spring of 45 were in the area against US bombers and the Soviets.


----------

